# Termine in einen kalender eintragen.



## franzsika.wismeth (11. Jan 2008)

Hallo ,

ich möchte gerne einen sehr einfachen Terminkalender bauen.
Ich hab bereits eine Klasse Termin, in der ich die Zeit,Dauer, Ort und einen weiteren String speichere.

Jetzt geht es darum diese Termine einen einen Kalender einzutragen.

Dieser Kalender sollte dann über folgende Methoden verfügen:

addTermin(Terming g) fügt einen Termin hinzu
nextTermin(Termin g) gibt den nächsten Termin aus
terminDay(Termin g) liefert alle Termine an einem Tag
terminDay(Termin g, int x) gibt den x-ten Termin von einem Tag zurück.

Wie kann ich am Besten die Klasse Kalender implementieren ? 
Wäre dazu z.B. aus der API TreeMap geeignet. vor allem für die terminDay Methode?

Für Ideen bin ich sehr dankbar !

Gruß

Franzi

Hier meine Klasse Termin



```
import java.util.*;
import java.text.ParseException;
import java.text.SimpleDateFormat;


public class Termin {
private String besch;
private String ort;
private int start;
private int dauer;
public Date zeit;
private SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat( "dd.MM.yyyy' 'HH:mm" );




public Termin(String s,int d,String b,String o) throws ParseException
{
	
	zeit = format.parse( s );
start = (int)zeit.getTime()/1000/60;
dauer=d;
beschr=b;
ort=o;
}
	
}
```


----------



## lolkind (11. Jan 2008)

Wie speicherst du den die Termine?

Datenbank oder Datei oder Website [oder Array ^^]?

Gruß


----------



## franzsika.wismeth (11. Jan 2008)

lolkind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie speicherst du den die Termine?
> 
> Datenbank oder Datei oder Website [oder Array ^^]?
> 
> Gruß


Das ist ja auch meine Frage entweder ein Array bzw. was wahrscheinlich besser ist eine LinkedList wie die Klasse TreeMap.


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Jan 2008)

und was machste wenn 200 Termine eingetragen sind und das Programm also die Instanz irgendwie weg ist?

Dann sind auch Deine geaddeten Termine wech!

Die Termine sollte man in einer DB-Tabelle speichern und auslesen oder?


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und was machste wenn 200 Termine eingetragen sind und das Programm also die Instanz irgendwie weg ist?
> 
> Dann sind auch Deine geaddeten Termine wech!
> 
> Die Termine sollte man in einer DB-Tabelle speichern und auslesen oder?



Das ist kein Problem, es soll ja auch nur ein sehr simpler Terminkalender sein, der nur für meine eigenen Übungszwecke implementiert wird.

Grüße


----------



## MASTERmind (11. Jan 2008)

dann solltest du trotzdem mal drüber nachdenken ob du nicht eine DB mit benutzt, da hast du das zur Übung gleich mitgemacht.

Ich halte das mit dem Array für eine veraltete Methode.
JAVA biete sehr viel komfortablere Collections kommt aber immer darauf an, was Dein Ziel ist.

Spontan würde mr mal ne Hashmap<Datum,Termin> einfallen weil Du per Iteration mit nem Key(Datum) gleich EINEN Termin zurück bekommen kannst.

Eignet sich aber rein so nicht um an einem Tag mehrere Termine zu finden, da müsste man halt ne verschachtelte HashMap nehmen.


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dann solltest du trotzdem mal drüber nachdenken ob du nicht eine DB mit benutzt, da hast du das zur Übung gleich mitgemacht.
> 
> Ich halte das mit dem Array für eine veraltete Methode.
> JAVA biete sehr viel komfortablere Collections kommt aber immer darauf an, was Dein Ziel ist.
> ...



Ich kann mir dabei leider nicht viel vorstellen.
Wie würde dies dann konkreter aussehen?

Grüße


----------



## ARadauer (11. Jan 2008)

ArrayList und dann über einen Compertator sortieren.
würd ich machen


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ArrayList und dann über einen Compertator sortieren.
> würd ich machen



Ich hab noch nie mit einem Compertator gearbeitet, wie würde das aussehen?


----------



## Verjigorm (11. Jan 2008)

```
this.forenSuche(Comperator)
```


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> this.forenSuche(Comperator)
> ```



Es wäre wirklich nett wenn sich einer kurz die Mühe machen würde und mir zeigen könnte wie ich meine Klasse Termin implementieren muss.
Die Suche hat mir leider auch nicht viel weiterhelfen können.

Grüße


----------



## Guest (11. Jan 2008)

Nimm doch einfach eine LinkedList


----------

